# Hiya people!!



## Lavender (Jul 5, 2011)

Hi everyone!
I was looking for a writer's forum and Google put me in the direction of this one so here I am.
I'm a 23 year old girl, living on the southeast coast of England. I've been writing since I was about five years old and working on a pair of novels since I was 17 (they're still not finished!) I love writing. Microsoft Word is like, my best friend. I primarily write young adult fiction in drama/fantasy/adventure genres.
I'm really looking forward to being a part of this community - it seems active and friendly


----------



## Olly Buckle (Jul 5, 2011)

Hi, welcome to the forum, I am just up the road from you, inland from Hastings.


----------



## Lavender (Jul 5, 2011)

Olly Buckle said:


> Hi, welcome to the forum, I am just up the road from you, inland from Hastings.



Thanks!
The fact I am an "Ink Blot" right now made me giggle by the way. Just had to express that!


----------



## Bilston Blue (Jul 5, 2011)

Hi Lavender, and welcome to the forums. Have a cookie  :cookie:


----------



## Lavender (Jul 5, 2011)

Woohooo a cookie! That's the diet ruined!


----------



## Jinxi (Jul 6, 2011)

Welcome to WF Lavender :hi:

I am sure you are going to love the time you spend here with us.


----------



## theorphan (Jul 6, 2011)

Hey Lavender!  I am new too.  What are your books about?


----------



## Nickie (Jul 6, 2011)

Hi there Lavender, and welcome to the forums. I also began to write at an early age, and wrote 'novels' when I was 16-17 (ha, ha!) Looking back on them, they were not all that bad, and I even used some of them as a start for a real novel.


Nickie


----------



## Mreichardt (Jul 6, 2011)

Welcome to the forums. I'm also new here. Thanks for the comments on my stuff!


----------



## movementartist (Jul 6, 2011)

hey Lavender, I just happened to find this forum the same way as you did, three days earlier. seems like we have things in common, I learned to write when I was two and I've been writing stuff since I was four. been working on some novels when I was in high school, none of them finished... yet. if you don't live in England I'd be thinking you're one of the accounts I made when I was sleeping. 

the last one's a joke. welcome anyway!


----------



## Offeiriad (Jul 6, 2011)

'lo Lavender. Welcome to the forum. Have another cookie. :cookie: I love visiting England, but have only been as far south as Glocester.


----------



## Lavender (Jul 6, 2011)

Thanks for all the lovely welcoming messages everyone


----------



## Offeiriad (Jul 6, 2011)

Don't forget the cookies! We gave you cookies!


----------



## Lavender (Jul 6, 2011)

Offeiriad said:


> Don't forget the cookies! We gave you cookies!



I know! They were very tasty


----------



## Offeiriad (Jul 6, 2011)

Wait. Did you eat that last one? I think I spit on it. :flower:


----------



## movementartist (Jul 6, 2011)

No one offered me cookies when I joined the forum.


----------



## Offeiriad (Jul 6, 2011)

*offers movementartist Frankie the Chihuahua in lieu of cookies*


----------



## Lavender (Jul 6, 2011)

movementartist said:


> No one offered me cookies when I joined the forum.



-gives cookie-


----------



## Gumby (Jul 6, 2011)

Hi Lavender, welcome.  I see you are no longer the lowly ink blot.


----------



## Lavender (Jul 6, 2011)

Gumby said:


> Hi Lavender, welcome.  I see you are no longer the lowly ink blot.



Yes I am a lowly ink blot no longer! However the ink blot name did make me laugh... I thought it was cute


----------



## Flapjack (Jul 6, 2011)

Welcome to the party, Lavender!

Nice to see a fellow 23 year old. The real question is, which version of word are you loyal to? Do you remain a follower of 2003, or did you convert to the wicked 2007. Or, perhaps, you've been enlightened by the almighty 2010. LOL.

Please let us know if you have any questions! Otherwise, welcome and enjoy the forums.

Alex


----------



## Hawke (Jul 7, 2011)

Hey! Stop giving away all the cookies! Sheesh, man, the things I've gotta do... like hide them in my car and such.

Welcome to WF, Lavender.


----------



## shabazz (Jul 7, 2011)

you're welcome in here lavendar, u'll have a good time


----------



## movementartist (Jul 7, 2011)

Thanks for the cookies! Wait, does it really mean cookies or are there any other meanings of "cookies"?



Flapjack said:


> The real question is, which version of word are you loyal to? Do you remain a follower of 2003, or did you convert to the wicked 2007. Or, perhaps, you've been enlightened by the almighty 2010. LOL.


Wait, there's a newer version of word already? Is it easier to use than 2007? Not that I'm living in a cave all these times, it's just I don't use MS stuff regularly. I'm happy enough with Pages.


----------



## Flapjack (Jul 7, 2011)

To be honest, I don't know if it is worth the upgrade or not. I'm still stuck in the '07 world. I think they removed the ribbon and returned the old menu at the top, but don't quote me on that. 

The most annoying thing is that, in '07 at least, the default settings do not match any popular formatting style. I hate having to remove space after paragraph and fixing the line spacing every time I start a document. Rather annoying.


----------



## Offeiriad (Jul 7, 2011)

*walks away from thread muttering curses aimed at Microsoft*


----------



## candid petunia (Jul 7, 2011)

Hello Lavender. That's my favourite colour. I see you've settled here. Welcome to WF, anyway.


----------



## Steve (Jul 8, 2011)

Hi ya Lavender,

I am a newbie like you and pleased to see our genre matches.  Hopefully we can help each other...

Steve


----------



## movementartist (Jul 8, 2011)

Flapjack said:


> The most annoying thing is that, in '07 at least, the default settings do not match any popular formatting style. I hate having to remove space after paragraph and fixing the line spacing every time I start a document. Rather annoying.



If I'm not mistaken 07 allows you to save the formats and settings as a template document. That is, if I'm not mistaken. 




Offeiriad said:


> *walks away from thread muttering curses aimed at Microsoft*



Careful, such expressions may result in charges of libel or slander. Folks are easily upset these days.


----------



## Demonic_Angel (Jul 8, 2011)

Welcome! You won't be an "ink blot" for very long  There are lots of friendly people here a writer can relate to. You will like being "around" people with the same hobby :-D


----------



## Flapjack (Jul 9, 2011)

movementartist said:


> If I'm not mistaken 07 allows you to save the formats and settings as a template document. That is, if I'm not mistaken.



You are not mistaken. I am just to lazy to do it. I would rather change it each and every time, LOL.


----------



## Demonic_Angel (Jul 9, 2011)

Everyone here loves their cookies


----------

